# Ginkgo Biloba Interaction?



## ezmac (May 9, 2011)

Anyone know of the latest info on possible harmful interactions between Lexapro and Ginkgo Biloba? From what I have found, the two seem to be a great way to cause serotonin syndrome. Not a good thing. I have been having some short term memory issues lately and was hoping that there has been a newer study telling me that it is now perfectly ok to take these two things together. Any such luck?


----------

